# nextcloud-php72: no files displayed



## olafz (Nov 30, 2018)

Good morning,

I have re-installed nextcloud-php72 from scratch (new mariadb database, new empty file system), but I still have trouble with the web GUI.

After logging in as admin, I see a spinning circle, that's all. No files. When I try to upload a file, I get a 'no permission to upload files here' warning. The data directory has been created by the first run wizard. Owner and group are 'www'.

Whan can I try next?


----------

